# Moving To Spain - General Questions



## Porker (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi

I have quite an extensive list of questions relationg to various aspects of moving to Spain. Any replies/tips will be greatly appreciated:

Spanish Health System for retired ex-pats - Moving to Spain soon with my parents who are both retired and need regular health checks/treatment (cancer etc). How easy is it to access the Spanish National Health system and what are the good and bad points?


Retiring to Spain
What are the pros and cons of being an ex-pat o.a.p living in Spain?


Pensions
How easy is it to have your British State Pension and/or Army/Navy pension paid direct into a Spanish bank account? Any suggestions on how best to arrange this and any advice etc?


Banking
For anyone moving to Spain, currently with limited ability to Speak Spanish, does any bank stand out as being more user friendly to the ex-pat or are they all pretty much the same. Do any of the banks provide internet banking in English?


Relocating - the last few days
Any tips/advice on how to ensure that the relocation goes as smooth as possible. Some of our concerns include the final payment for our UK utilities/services, closure of UK bank account and transferring final balance over to Spanish account etc.


Private Health Care/Convenio Especial
My husband and I will need to take out Private Healthcare for a year, prior to us being able to access the Convenio Especial. We understand that the Convenio Especial costs around 60 euros per month. Are there any Spanish private health care companies that provide cover for around
60 euros per month? Also does anyone have any experience of accessing the Spanish National Health system via the Convenio Especial?


Prescription Charges
How easy it to obtain the Spanish equivalent of UK prescription medicines and what are the prescription charges?


Bus Passes
Do the Spanish provide free bus passes for retiree's as we do in the 
UK? If so, are they available to expats? Are ex-pats entitled to any 
other Spanish benefits once they are retired?


Currency Exchange Companies
What are the pros and cons of using a currency exchange company and 
which ones do you recommend?

Many thanks in advance for any replies we receive.

Porker


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Pros 
Free health care
Discounts in pensioners clubs, rail travel, holidays etc
Cons 
Lack of care in home when frail, though private care available
Coping on own without support
Problems with language( for some)
Pensions
Easy to arrange to have pensions paid into Spanish bank
Just ask your pension provider 
Banks
Banks like Santander usually have someone who speaks English, especially in tourist resorts
Relocating
Inform DWP and HMRC prior to move
Financial consultant may be necessary to sort tax affairs, and advise on best time to move to Spain
Health
If you have existing medical conditions, they may not be covered by private insurance, or at a high premium 
The Convenio Especial is a fairly new thing.
Haven't heard any experiences yet
You will have to pay 100% of any prescriptions which if you are on expensive medications can add a lot of expense to the budget each month
You can buy a lot of prescription drugs at pharmacies, although they are not supposed to dispense certain ones eg antibiotics 
Currency
If you are sending large amount s of money between UK Spain UK, it will save you big bank charges if you use one of the currency exchange companies


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Porker said:


> Hi
> 
> I have quite an extensive list of questions relationg to various aspects of moving to Spain. Any replies/tips will be greatly appreciated:
> 
> ...


xxx


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Prescription charges are capped at 8 euros, if your annual income ( including your government pension in UK !) is under 18 k euros per year . Can't remember what it is if your income is above.
I'm sure someone will know


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Although not mentioned on your list is - if you do decide to make a permanent move to Spain.
Ensure that any property ( no doubt your main residence or family home in the UK ) is sold
off first - before moving to Spain or being deemed resident in Spain - by the
Tax authorities.
Particularly if you have accumulated a sizable appreciation in the value of your house, to
what you paid for it, many years ago.
As the Spanish tax office doesn't waive Capital Gains Tax on your former main home in the UK,
unlike HMRC.

Also on the list of Cons. Again not mentioned on your list.
If for any reason you depend on any UK Tax free savings or investments as part of your retirement
income, for example ISA's. Then again there's no real equivalent in Spain and ( of course )
you cannot continue to contribute into your ISA's once you have left the UK.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

It's 18 euros per month cap if your income is above 18 k


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Williams2 said:


> Although not mentioned on your list is - if you do decide to make a permanent move to Spain.
> Ensure that any property ( no doubt your main residence or family home in the UK ) is sold
> off first - before moving to Spain or being deemed resident in Spain - by the
> Tax authorities.
> ...



This is why I mentioned seeing a financial advisor before moving


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

extranjero said:


> This is why I mentioned seeing a financial advisor before moving


Correct.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

extranjero said:


> Prescription charges are capped at 8 euros, if your annual income ( including your government pension in UK !) is under 18 k euros per year .





extranjero said:


> It's 18 euros per month cap if your income is above 18 k


That can't be true for all of Spain. I earn less than 18k euros/year and yet I pay more than 8€ and also more than 18€ every single month. All I know is that I have to pay a percentage of everything that I'm prescribed. The percentage depends on what the medication is. I have two that I pay 40% (the expensive ones!) and one that I pay 10%. I don't know why I pay different percentages. 

I'm in Andalucía, by the way.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

kalohi said:


> That can't be true for all of Spain. I earn less than 18k euros/year and yet I pay more than 8€ and also more than 18€ every single month. All I know is that I have to pay a percentage of everything that I'm prescribed. The percentage depends on what the medication is. I have two that I pay 40% (the expensive ones!) and one that I pay 10%. I don't know why I pay different percentages.
> 
> I'm in Andalucía, by the way.


But you're not a pensioner, are you?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Porker, there is a FAQ's thread that may have some interesting info for you.

And on this page ypu have healthcare info including prescription charges
https://www.gov.uk/healthcare-in-spain


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> But you're not a pensioner, are you?


No, I work. But it wasn't mentioned that the cap was only applicable for pensioners. So is that the case?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

kalohi said:


> No, I work. But it wasn't mentioned that the cap was only applicable for pensioners. So is that the case?


As far as I am aware - yes.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

kalohi said:


> No, I work. But it wasn't mentioned that the cap was only applicable for pensioners. So is that the case?


I had to go back and check (memory's going!) - but yes, I did say pensioners.



> Prescription charges for pensioners in the state healthcare system are capped at around €8 a month.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> I had to go back and check (memory's going!) - but yes, I did say pensioners.


Sure enough you did! 

I was responding to extranjero's post, and he didn't mention it. But he was responding to yours, and you did. Next time I'll be sure to read the thread more carefully!


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

kalohi said:


> No, I work. But it wasn't mentioned that the cap was only applicable for pensioners. So is that the case?


sorry, I should have stated the cap is for pensioners!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

extranjero said:


> sorry, I should have stated the cap is for pensioners!


it's always a good idea to use the quote button to quote whoever you're quoting


----------



## angkag (Oct 29, 2013)

As for the currency transfers, it depends which bank you use and where it is. I did simultaneous transfers from my bank and transferwise to see which ended up dropping more money into my Spanish bank, and my bank came out better (and quicker). 

As for Spanish banks, I've had good experience with Sabadel, but some people don't - seems to depend on the branch you are dealing with. Either way, the internet banking is good and in English.


----------



## marner (Jul 28, 2012)

Hello everyone, 
I have recently got a job offer from company located in Valencia, and would like to ask you if you know any website where I can get the information/what documentation is required etc for getting a work permit/visa for non-eu citizens. The company willing to hire me has never hired any non-eu citizen before and has a hard time figuring out what to do and how, therefore I'm trying to help them in this process and give all necessary information.
I've gone through and read the article about long term visas on the website of Ministry of Foreign Affairs, but here is very generic information and not a specific one about what docs do I need and all that stuff, any help wold be much appreciated, thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

marner said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have recently got a job offer from company located in Valencia, and would like to ask you if you know any website where I can get the information/what documentation is required etc for getting a work permit/visa for non-eu citizens. The company willing to hire me has never hired any non-eu citizen before and has a hard time figuring out what to do and how, therefore I'm trying to help them in this process and give all necessary information.
> I've gone through and read the article about long term visas on the website of Ministry of Foreign Affairs, but here is very generic information and not a specific one about what docs do I need and all that stuff, any help wold be much appreciated, thanks


the company has to do it for you, as you've realised

get them to contact the ministry themselves ask exactly what they need to do

the info on the website is generic because the exact requirements are different for each individual case


----------



## marner (Jul 28, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> the company has to do it for you, as you've realised
> 
> get them to contact the ministry themselves ask exactly what they need to do
> 
> the info on the website is generic because the exact requirements are different for each individual case


Hi *xabiachica*, Thanks for a quick response, but as much as I know I need to apply for long-term visa here at Spanish consulate in my home country, therefore I'll need to know what documentations I need from the employer to tell them what to prepare. They have no idea what to do and where to start, so I'm trying to help them as much as I can, because I really need this job.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

marner said:


> Hi *xabiachica*, Thanks for a quick response, but as much as I know I need to apply for long-term visa here at Spanish consulate in my home country, therefore I'll need to know what documentations I need from the employer to tell them what to prepare. They have no idea what to do and where to start, so I'm trying to help them as much as I can, because I really need this job.


*you* actually can't do a thing

*the company *has to apply to employ you - & part of that process will be for them to prove that no EU citizen is available for the job


¡que tengas mucha suerte!

good luck


----------



## marner (Jul 28, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> *you* actually can't do a thing
> 
> *the company *has to apply to employ you - & part of that process will be for them to prove that no EU citizen is available for the job
> 
> ...


Thanks  Do you know how long it takes to get work permit after employer has submitted the applications?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

marner said:


> Thanks  Do you know how long it takes to get work permit after employer has submitted the applications?


from what I've read, the company will get a reply within a few weeks


----------



## marner (Jul 28, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> from what I've read, the company will get a reply within a few weeks


That sounds good 
But the application process largely falls on the shoulders of the employer, that's not a good thing actually, because they may just give up and find someone who is eu citizen


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

marner said:


> That sounds good
> But the application process largely falls on the shoulders of the employer, that's not a good thing actually, because they may just give up and find someone who is eu citizen


unfortunately for you, unless you have a skill that no-one in the EU has, that is what is most likely going to happen


----------



## marner (Jul 28, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> unfortunately for you, unless you have a skill that no-one in the EU has, that is what is most likely going to happen


I'm a 3D Artist and I'm sure there are plenty of good graphic artist in Europe too but I guess the company must prove the opposite :juggle:


----------



## bodspafc (Jul 5, 2013)

*Banks*

Hi,

I can't answer some of your questions as I'm not retired but with regards to banking - I have an account with Sabadell and they have been really good. The staff in the banks speak excellent English (at least one person in each branch does in Mallorca anyway) and they have online banking and mobile apps in English too.

I have also found them to be really helpful when I've had problems - they respond to twitter especially fast! 

Good luck with the move!


----------

